# How to darken eyebrows w/o them looking fake



## PerformingMAC (Dec 15, 2008)

I have to dye my hair dark brown for a show I am doing. My eyebrows were designed w/ a dark blonde/very light brown-haired person in mind. No matter what I do in trying to merge their color to my fakey hair color, they look too dark or "Look! Eyebrows!". I've been using a dark brown eyeliner
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and, well, I have figured out I shouldn't. My eyebrows need to look natural! Help!


----------



## rosasola1 (Dec 15, 2008)

eyeshadow will become your best friend my dear! And! if you get them too dark with the eyeshadow just take your face powder and lightly go over you eyebrows with it. HTH!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 15, 2008)

I use a slanted sort of flimsy brush for my eyebrows. I use the wax first to shape them and dip my brush into the tiniest bit of eyeshadow and very lightly brush it on in short strokes. If you use too much, you can use a q-tip to fix it up.


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 15, 2008)

I've used lots of brow "stuff" from pencils, to loose powders to brow shaders and then a MAC store MUA took omega e/s to my brows and they haven't been the same since.  It was perfect, not too light, not too dark, not too warm, not too cool.  I'm an NC 25 with coppery red hair and it still works!  Check it out


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 15, 2008)

i like MACs eyebrown pencils.   I think the application is most important whether you're using a pencil or an eyeshadow.. just apply very lightly until you get your desired intensity.


----------



## PerformingMAC (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## teenagegirl (Feb 6, 2012)

i have dark brown hair but i want red & blone so what color should my eyebrows qalways be ?? brown?!


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 6, 2012)

I use Mufe's eyebrow corrector. I find the gel consistency so easy and buildable. I can't deal with a pencil for some reason. Only thing is, you might not be able to find a proper color if you are not a brunette. In that case, I'd recommend the Anastasia brow powder duo. They color range is pretty solid and it keeps brows soft looking. Also, putting on a tiny bit of eyebrow gel can give you the look of actual hair and not like something you've drawn on.


----------



## EndingStart (Feb 6, 2012)

Definitely eyeshadow! I use a small angled brush to fill my brows in.


----------

